# Adding sash lifts to Marvin double-hung windows?



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

We've got a houseful of Marvin 'Ultimate' double-hung windows. It occurs to me that it'd be handy to have some sash lift handles. If just to cut down on the number of hand prints on the panes.

I'm leaning toward the recessed kind. Like these: (but not necessarily that specific one)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005TERNBG

Recessed, mainly to avoid interfering with window blinds as would the surface-mounted kind.

But I'm unsure if adding them is possible to Marvin's style of sash. They're wood inside, aluminum-clad outside. The sashes all tilt and remove easily.

I'm assuming it'd be best done with a router and a purpose-built jig.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Link is broken... 
Marvin offers sash lifts incidentally. I'd just order those, they are reasonably priced. Be careful if you do anything recessed, the wood itself is less than 1 1/4" thick (Ultimate series).


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

HomeSealed said:


> Link is broken...
> Marvin offers sash lifts incidentally. I'd just order those, they are reasonably priced. Be careful if you do anything recessed, the wood itself is less than 1 1/4" thick (Ultimate series).


Yeah, that's what I was wondering. I love the look of the recessed lift, but wondered about the impact on the sash. 

The problem with the surface handles is they're going interfere with the motorized blinds. Although I suppose I could just have them set to stop short of the handle.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I hear ya, but it would be the safe play to go with the surface handles if you can make them work with your blinds. If not, just be weary of how deep that recess goes.


----------

